# Birupes simoroxigorum (Bornean Neon Blue-leg) husbandry discussion.



## stonemantis (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, 

I’m gathering some info on the husbandry of this species.

Sling-adult care and conditions.

Breeding info.

Any useful information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Apr 14, 2020)

This is honestly my absolute dream species. I wouldn't care if they were common as flies, they just look incredible.

While i dont keep one, and in fact completely lack the ability and import laws to keep one, as far as i know they're in the subfamily Selenocosmiinae which a few Aussie natives are in too, so im guessing their care is probably quite similar. For my Phlogius/Selenocosmia i give them 1-2" substrate as slings and 4"+ as adults, with a wooden hide and a bundle of spagnum moss (moss only as slings, they just dig a tunnel in it), and keep the substrate slightly damp. Thats pretty much it, they web everywhere quite heavily and keep to themselves mostly. Temperature wise i try and keep them around 24-26°c (i think thats around 75°F)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 14, 2020)

This Tarantula Became a Scientific Celebrity. Was It Poached From the Wild? (Published 2019)
					

Controversy over a new spider species has resurrected thorny ethical questions about scientists and their specimens.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 14, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> This is honestly my absolute dream species. I wouldn't care if they were common as flies, they just look incredible.
> 
> While i dont keep one, and in fact completely lack the ability and import laws to keep one, as far as i know they're in the subfamily Selenocosmiinae which a few Aussie natives are in too, so im guessing their care is probably quite similar. For my Phlogius/Selenocosmia i give them 1-2" substrate as slings and 4"+ as adults, with a wooden hide and a bundle of spagnum moss (moss only as slings, they just dig a tunnel in it), and keep the substrate slightly damp. Thats pretty much it, they web everywhere quite heavily and keep to themselves mostly. Temperature wise i try and keep them around 24-26°c (i think thats around 75°F)


Ok, that’s what I figured. Thanks for the info. I’m taking notes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Apr 15, 2020)

viper69 said:


> This Tarantula Became a Scientific Celebrity. Was It Poached From the Wild? (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> Controversy over a new spider species has resurrected thorny ethical questions about scientists and their specimens.
> ...


This article in my google news was how i found out about them in the first place, been jealous ever since


----------



## viper69 (Apr 15, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> This article in my google news was how i found out about them in the first place, been jealous ever since


Same!


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 15, 2020)

The same care as any other Asian fossorial species.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thinking 1 | Winner 1


----------



## korg (Apr 15, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> This article in my google news was how i found out about them in the first place, been jealous ever since


Unfortunately that article and the surrounding controversy was by far the most prominent news story I have ever seen about our hobby and it was all the most negative stuff imaginable. I hope it fades from people's memories soon and we never see anything else like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## mack1855 (Apr 15, 2020)

I really wonder why anyone would have any info,as far as breeding/care notes/or anything else on this T.As said by @korg ,who the heck even has any of these animals,to study,never mind breeding info.

If any are around,Asia/Europe,or the U.S/Canada,they came in under the radar,And open to confiscation.

I don't see many people coming forward,and saying," ya,my five females,and three males are doing great,and breeding like LP,s.
And if somebody does come forward,you better throw up pics,Otherwise,its,ya,right buddy.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Apr 15, 2020)

mack1855 said:


> I really wonder why anyone would have any info,as far as breeding/care notes/or anything else on this T.As said by @korg ,who the heck even has any of these animals,to study,never mind breeding info.
> 
> If any are around,Asia/Europe,or the U.S/Canada,they came in under the radar,And open to confiscation.
> 
> ...


Dark Den has a beautiful adult female


----------



## mack1855 (Apr 15, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> Dark Den has a beautiful adult female


Do you have a link,Thanks.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Apr 15, 2020)

mack1855 said:


> Do you have a link,Thanks.







He has like 3 videos with it in the thumbnail. In this vid it shows an interesting feeding response, definitely not typical of Selenocosmiinae that usually hammer food at lightspeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mack1855 (Apr 15, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> He has like 3 videos with it in the thumbnail. In this vid it shows an interesting feeding response, definitely not typical of Selenocosmiinae that usually hammer food at lightspeed


Well,thanks.Shows ya what I know....


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 15, 2020)

mack1855 said:


> I really wonder why anyone would have any info,as far as breeding/care notes/or anything else on this T.As said by @korg ,who the heck even has any of these animals,to study,never mind breeding info.
> 
> If any are around,Asia/Europe,or the U.S/Canada,they came in under the radar,And open to confiscation.
> 
> ...


I see them for sale pretty often in the UK, I'm not really that interested in them tbh (they're just another overpriced blue tarantula)


----------



## RezonantVoid (Apr 15, 2020)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I see them for sale pretty often in the UK, I'm not really that interested in them tbh (they're just another overpriced blue tarantula)


Has the pricing come down over time or is it still near Seladonia level?


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 15, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> Has the pricing come down over time or is it still near Seladonia level?


I think they're more expensive than seladonia now (T. seladonia slings dropped to like £75 a pop because no-one wants to pay £150+ for one)

Edit: Just checked and B. simoroxigorum slings are £80 each now (down from £160)


----------



## mack1855 (Apr 15, 2020)

The Grym Reaper said:


> I see them for sale pretty often in the UK, I'm not really that interested in them tbh (they're just another overpriced blue tarantula)


No kidding!!!So I guess all the uproar over picking up T,s from a senesitive national park/preserve was over blown,the first collectors of this animal new it would blow over after the initial outrage.
Makes me wonder why all the shouting about T.seldonia?.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Apr 15, 2020)

mack1855 said:


> So I guess all the uproar over picking up T,s from a senesitive national park/preserve was over blown,the first collectors of this animal new it would blow over after the initial outrage.


There was talk of boycotting the sellers involved but people here have an "I'm alright, Jack" mentality and short memories

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh wow! I never thought that this species is one of those that had such controversy.

I’m trying to get information about the husbandry to possibly breed them in the future.

I guess I was one of the lucky ones to get some slings.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Apr 15, 2020)

That's interesting to note the pricing and im glad all the needless controversy around it has blown over. TBH i think Simoroxigorum looks way cooler than Seladonia, ive got a soft spot for brown T's and as mentioned, id still love them to bits even if they were common as LP's. 

Probably my biggest sadness with regard to them is i dont think it'd be possible to allow them into Australia through an environmental risk assessment, simply due to the above mentioned controversy. So i may never ever get to see one on person


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 15, 2020)

Supposedly they get much larger than Seladonia. I’m excited to get the opportunity to own one legally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Apr 15, 2020)

stonemantis said:


> Supposedly they get much larger than Seladonia. I’m excited to get the opportunity to own one legally.


Its not supposedly, its true. Seladonia are dwarfs whereas id expect Simoroxigorum to easily reach close to 7"+


----------



## stonemantis (Apr 16, 2020)

Yes, exactly. I was kind of joking about the size. I’m excited to see it when it grows up.


----------



## EtienneN (May 11, 2020)

Part of me wants to buy one of these. But $350 for an unsexed sling seems like maybe too much. Do you think these will become more readily available as time goes on or do you think it will continue to be rare because of the bad history of the smuggling?


----------



## RezonantVoid (May 11, 2020)

EtienneN said:


> Part of me wants to buy one of these. But $350 for an unsexed sling seems like maybe too much. Do you think these will become more readily available as time goes on or do you think it will continue to be rare because of the bad history of the smuggling?


I mean if you did end up with a male, id imagine the demand would be insanely high among those with females. Id be more worried about breeding loaners being dishonest and not giving any slings back

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EtienneN (May 12, 2020)

I did it guys. I bought one. Somebody send me to the nearest Arachnids Anonymous please! That's it tho, I swear I'm done ordering spiders for awhile!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## l4nsky (May 16, 2020)

I know of atleast one importer that got approved to bring them in from USFW. They've even been bred in the states, but they're really difficult to find. I've seen them between $190 and $350 ea. I have a few slings coming and I plan on keeping them pretty much like Chilobrachys sp.


----------



## ChaosSphere (May 16, 2020)

@RezonantVoid At least you are able to keep Polyzosteria mitchell, right? 
S. birupes are still expensive here in Europe, same as T. seladonia - but I'm more sad about never being able to keep P. mitchell


----------



## Iamconstantlyhappy (Sep 29, 2020)

60 pounds a 1.5 cm sling now


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy (Sep 30, 2020)

I have three and got most of my husbandry care from the breeder I got them from. This is an old post, but I will but my 2 cents in, which isn’t much. They do well in room temp, as most t’s do. They grow at a med-fast pace. Not too dry but not moist either for these guys. Couple inches of substrate will do fine, and less for slings. Mine are doing fine but I’ve never actually witnessed them eating. Fast little buggers. Very great thing about these guys though is they are never hiding, and are always out in the open, even opening the cage doesn’t scare them. As for breeding, I don’t think you will find much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crazyarachnoguy (Sep 30, 2020)

.


----------

